# Truss Frame Pierce



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 13, 2018)

Snagged this 'ole boy today. It's had a hard life, but I can fix it!  A true "barn find" purchaced from the original owners daughter. 

In searching around here and via Google and Bing Images, I've only found a photo of ONE other truss frame Pierce.  It's illustrated in the catalogs of course, but real-life bikes seem to be pretty scarce.  If you have one, post pics!


----------



## Dweber (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 13, 2018)

That is one interesting looking truss frame bike, and just the way I like to see them...............................right out of the barn !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Very interesting...


----------



## weebob (Jan 14, 2018)

found this on net ,,google....

 truss bar bicycle images


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Snagged this 'ole boy today. It's had a hard life, but I can fix it!  A true "barn find" purchaced from the original owners daughter.
> 
> In searching around here and via Google and Bing Images, I've only found a photo of ONE other truss frame Pierce.  It's illustrated in the catalogs of course, but real-life bikes seem to be pretty scarce.  If you have one, post pics!
> 
> ...




I have long suspected that my sprocket was a Pierce and now I know that it is , thank you for the post ..Tom


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks all!   I cleaned off the Morrow hub shell and found D3 date code... 1934! Pretty late for a Pierce, and a 28" wheel one at that!  That is, assuming the wheel was original to the bike.  '34 matches the Persons bucket saddle and I think those Persons "double bubble" pedals too?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 16, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks all!   I cleaned off the Morrow hub shell and found D3 date code... 1934! Pretty late for a Pierce, and a 28" wheel one at that!  That is, assuming the wheel was original to the bike.  '34 matches the Persons bucket saddle and I think those Persons "double bubble" pedals too?




This is the Badge you will be searching for , Pierce Angola after 1918..Tom


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 16, 2018)

tommydale1950 said:


> This is the Badge you will be searching for , Pierce Angola after 1918..Tom




Thanks Tom!  I figured that was the one.


----------



## weebob (Jan 16, 2018)

weebob said:


> found this on net ,,google....View attachment 737611 truss bar bicycle images



Just wanted to clear up a misunderstanding ,,,I do not own this Bicycle {I WISH] I  am studying truss and arch bar and camel back bicycles and I found this one when googling images,,,WEEBOB


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 16, 2018)

weebob said:


> Just wanted to clear up a misunderstanding ,,,I do not own this Bicycle {I WISH] I  am studying truss and arch bar and camel back bicycles and I found this one when googling images,,,WEEBOB




I read in a thread here at The CABE (don't have the link now, I'd have to find it again) that was several years old where Mark Mattei had listed a fully suspended Pierce Truss on eBay. I betcha this is that bike. SUPER friggin COOL!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 16, 2018)

Posted way back in 2010 by @pelletman ....


----------



## weebob (Jan 16, 2018)

That  "S" bracket between the bars is what caught  my eye,,,Just wondering is that "S" bracket welded at all 4 contact points or does it have a little flex room?


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 21, 2018)

I like it and the first one I've seen.  I restored a Columbia Arch bar last summer  and I'm restoring a Camekback now. Perhaps I will restore a Pierce Arch S some day.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a mystery story about the “S” bracket, used on Pierce bicycles. Mostly used on the Pierce ladies bicycles. Possibly one of George Pierce’s daughter’s name started with the letter “S”?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 22, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> View attachment 742239 There is a mystery story about the “S” bracket, used on Pierce bicycles. Mostly used on the Pierce ladies bicycles. Possibly one of George Pierce’s daughter’s name started with the letter “S”?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 22, 2018)

Pierce firsts:
First fender-headlight combination 
First self-adjusting hydraulic valve lifters
First production 4-cylinder motorcycles
First all-steel automotive roof


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 10, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Pierce firsts:
> First fender-headlight combination
> First self-adjusting hydraulic valve lifters
> First production 4-cylinder motorcycles
> First all-steel automotive roof



I like all those first...  Makes me want to own a Pierce.


----------



## joseph mesi (Jun 2, 2018)

Would you think about selling your truss bike?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 2, 2018)

joseph mesi said:


> Would you think about selling your truss bike?




No immediate plans to sell.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey Dave!
I have your badge. The aluminum rivets can be found, too.
I think your frame is early 1920’s.
Iver Johnson’s Truss patent expired around 1921, I think. Someone chime in on that date.
Probably your hub is incorrect.
I have original handlebars, too.
PM me....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## joseph mesi (Jun 3, 2018)

Well if something changes let me know?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 3, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Hey Dave!
> I have your badge. The aluminum rivets can be found, too.
> I think your frame is early 1920’s.
> Iver Johnson’s Truss patent expired around 1921, I think. Someone chime in on that date.
> ...




Thanks Giovanni, I found a badge on one of my parts bikes, so I'm good there.  Have done some homework and found that they seem to have not changed the design for this model since it's introduction.  My serial number seems to chronologically put this one in the 1930's.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 6, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks Giovanni, I found a badge on one of my parts bikes, so I'm good there.  Have done some homework and found that they seem to have not changed the design for this model since it's introduction.  My serial number seems to chronologically put this one in the 1930's.



The Pierce Truss bicycle was made since around 1902. There are examples of them out there.


----------

